# أعتذر أو لا أعتذر؟



## + بريسكلا + (13 مارس 2009)

«أعتذر أو لا أعتذر؟».. عبارة قد ترددها أو ترددينها بعد خصام مع شريك الحياة، فإذا كانت الكلمة صعبة لهذه الدرجة، إليكَ وإليكِ مؤشرات تدل على أن الطرف الآخر يعتذر بلطف وبأساليب تعيد المياه إلى مجاريها

​



​*​**مَن يعتذر؟؟؟

*​*
*
*تشير الباحثة الاجتماعية نجوى صالح، إلى أن العلاقات البشرية مليئة بالأخطاء والهفوات، خاصة عندما يتعايش شخصان من بيئتين مختلفتين تحت سقف واحد، كما بين الأزواج. ولأن العلاقة بين الزوجين من أسمى وأقوى العلاقات البشرية، ولأن المودة من أهم الأسس لذلك الرابط المقدس، فلا فارق فيمن يبدأ الاعتذار أو من المخطئ عند الخطأ، طالما أن هناك محبة ورغبة في استمرار الحياة الزوجية. ورغم ان كثيراً من الرجال الشرقيين يعتبرون الاعتذار تقليلاً من الكرامة والقدر أمام الزوجة، وهذا خطأ، إلا أن أوجه وأشكال الاعتذار المختلفة كفيلة بتوفير صفاء بين الزوجين وتراض من دون أن يشعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أقدم على ما ينقص من شأنه وقدره أو بانتصار الطرف الآخر، فالعناد والكبرياء من أهم أسباب دمار وخراب البيوت الزوجية التي تقوم على المحبة والتفاهم المشترك

*1+الاعتذار المباشر*
من الطرفي توضح الباحثة أن الاعتذار المباشر هو أفضل وأقصر الطرق للتراضي بين الزوجين، وما من عيب في ذلك إذا ما شعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أخطأ في حق الآخر وسارع ليبادر بالأسف عما بدر منه، خاصة إذا كان في تصرفه إهانة أو تقليل من قدر الآخر، فكلمة «آسف» أو «سامحيني» ليست بالصعبة أو المستحيلة، ولا تعني أن صاحبها قلل من قدر نفسه أو قدم تنازلاً كبيراً، كما انها ليست انتصاراً للطرف الآخر كما يعتبرها البعض

2++اعتذار غير مباشر
إذا ما كانت كلمة الأسف أو الاعتذار صعبة على أحد الطرفين «خاصة الرجل الشرقي»، فالاختصاصية نجوى تدلك على دلالات وأشكال مختلفة غير مباشرة لا بأس بأن يتعلمها كلا الطرفين ليفهمها إذا أقدم عليها الطرف الآخر، لتنتهي المشكلة ويزول الزعل ويسير المركب بسلام..

أ + للزوجة:
محادثة أو تعليق: إذا ما وجدت زوجك يحدثك عن برنامج معين أو يعلق على ما تشاهدون أو أمور متعلقة بعمله أو بالأبناء ومشاكل المنزل، فهذه بداية لما بعد الخصام، أجيبي عليه وكأن شيئاً لم يكن.

اتصال بلا حجة: إذا اتصل بك زوجك على غير عادته بحجة سؤاله عن شيء ما، فهذا يعني أنه يرسل لك رسالة بأن الأمور بينكما طبيعية، وأن الاتصال هو بادرة منه لتصفية الوضع، فلا تترددي بالإجابة ونسيان الأمر لتعود المياه لمجاريها.

مزاح عابر أو نكتة: كثير من الرجال يفضل إنهاء موقف الخصام بمزحة ما أو تعليق ساخر حتى تضحك الزوجة وينتهي الأمر وكأن شيئاً لم يكن، لا تحاولي المكابرة إن كانت النكتة أو التعليق قد أثار ضحكك، فالابتسامة تزيل الكثير بين الزوجين.

المبادرة بالمساعدة: عندما تجدين زوجك متعاوناً على غير عادته في شؤون المنزل، أو حتى في شؤونه الخاصة أو يسألك إن كنت بحاجة لمساعدته فهذه رسالة تحمل بين طياتها تقديره لك ولعملك وأنه موجود بالقرب منك ليكون عوناً لك، لبي طلبه بالمساعدة حتى يعلم أن الرسالة وصلتك وفهمتها.

هدية: يعتبر الرجل أحياناً بأن الهدية تعبر أكثر من الكلام عن اعتذاره وطلبه السماح من زوجته، لبفاجئها بهدية أو زهرة تقول أحبك وتعبر عن اعترافه بخطئه بشكل غير مباشر.
*​*
*





*تدخل الأطفال: أحياناً يوفر الرجل على نفسه تقديم الاعتذار بتدخل الأبناء نظراً لكون الأم ضعيفة أمام أبنائها فيدفعهم بتصرف ما أو فعل ما ليكونوا حلقة الوصل في تصفية الأمور.

مدح أو إطراء: يلجأ بعض الرجال لأسلوب الإطراء أو المدح، سواء لمظهر الزوجة أو ما ترتديه، أو حتى لطبق حضّرته لتفهم هي أنه يعبر بذلك عن حبه لها وأنه أخطأ بحقها فتسامحه وتنسى الأمر.

ب + للزوج
ترى الباحثة نجوى أن المرأة تختلف عن الرجل في تعبيرها عن الاعتذار، ورغم أنها تميل أكثر منه للاعتذار المباشر ومستعدة له أكثر، إلا أنها أحياناً تفضل الطرق غير المباشرة لتقول أحياناً يعود الرجل إلى منزله وهو على خلاف مع زوجته ليجدها قد حضرت طبقاً يحبه، رغبة منها في كسب رضاه وتعبيراً منها عن أسفها وخطئها في حقه.

مظهر جذاب: تلجأ بعض النساء لتلك الطريقة أحياناً عندما يجد الزوج زوجته بأجمل وأبهى زينة لها عند عودته للمنزل، أو قد ترتدي ما يحبه من الثياب عليها، فهي تقول بذلك إنها تشتاق إليه وتفتقده.

دلال ودلع: تعلم المرأة أنها تمتلك أسلحة طبيعية يضعف الرجل أمامها كدلالها لتستخدم هذا السلاح أحياناً، فنجده سرعان ما يصفو لها ويغفر هفوتها إذا ما تدللت معه بنظراتها وكلماتها العابرة أو حتى بمشيتها.

عرض مشكلة وطلب استشارة: أحياناً وعندما تخجل المرأة من الاعتذار، فإنها تحاول أن تحنن قلب زوجها عليها بعرض مشكلة ما أو بطلب رأيه وما يترتب عليها فعله، وهنا تكسب تعاطفه معها فينتهي موقف الخصام بينهما، وسيشعر أنها لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنه حتى في أوقات الخصام

*نصائح الاختصاصية للزوجين

*_عدم العناد والإصرار على الرأي، فبعض التنازلات تسيّر الأمور.
_طرد فكرة أن الاعتذار هو قلة قدر أو إهانة فلا كرامة بين الأزواج.
_ استرجاع الذكريات الجميلة بينهما وتذكر محاسن الآخر حتى 
يتم التغاضي عن الصفات السيئة._
الحوار والنقاش هو أساس التفاهم بين الزوجين.
_ تفهم كلا الطرفين لغضب الآخر حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور وتكبر المشكلة،فعندما يشد أحدهما على الآخر أن يرخي الحبل لتهدأ الأمور.
_ العتاب بينهما، فالعتاب دليل المحبة، كما أن تراكم المضايقات والمواقف 
من دون حسمها سيجعل الأمور تسوء لأبسط الأسباب مفجرة للموقف.
_ تقبّل الطرفين لمراضاة الآخر واعتذاره غير المباشر حتى لا تزيد
الأمور سوءاً وينجلي الخصام

أحياناً تكون الخلافات بهارات الحياة الزوجية، وبعد الصلح تصبح
علاقة الزوجين أكثر قوة وحباً مما كانت عليه.
_ الحياة الزوجية مؤسسة مشتركة وغالباً ما تكون باختيارهما وعلى
الزوجين فعل المستحيل لنجاح تلك الشراكة

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

يستحق التقييم

شكرا بريسكلا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع يا سكر​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل وقيم
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا بريسكلا

 ميررررسى على الموضوع

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

جميل يا بريسكلا

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## الأخت مايا (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع موفق
ورائع شكرا لك


----------



## ponponayah (14 مارس 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا فعلا بريسكلا 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> يستحق التقييم
> 
> شكرا بريسكلا​*



*ميرسى كتيييييير مايكل
لمرورك وتقييمك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع يا سكر​



*ميرسى كوكى
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *موضوع جميل وقيم
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​*




*ميرسى مرثا لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى كتير كليمو
لمرورك الرائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> موضوع موفق
> ورائع شكرا لك



*ميرسى اخت مايا 
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>



*ميرسى يا بونبونتى​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا فعلا بريسكلا
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> 
> اذكرونى فى صلواتكم



*ميرسى يا بطل لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا برسكلا *
*موضوع جميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا برسكلا *
> *موضوع جميل*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​



*ميرسى جوجو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2009)

> *الحياة الزوجية مؤسسة مشتركة وغالباً ما تكون باختيارهما وعلى
> الزوجين فعل المستحيل لنجاح تلك الشراكة*


 
موضوع قيم جدا وفي غايه الاهيمه
لنجاح الحياة الزوجيه
ميرسي يا قمر 
يسوع يبارك تعبك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع قيم جدا وفي غايه الاهيمه
> لنجاح الحياة الزوجيه
> ميرسي يا قمر
> يسوع يبارك تعبك​



*ميرسى كتير يا فينا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2009)

_الرب يباركك موضوع فى منتهى الروعه 
منتهى الشكر ليكى​_


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اكيلا (21 مارس 2009)

برافو بريكسلا على اختيارك هذا الموضوع الرائع والحيوى الذى يدور يوميا فى نطاق الاسره اسمحى لى بتعليق         ان من يعتذر للاخر هو الذى يحب اكثر ويتمتع بروح التضحيه وخاصه ان لم يكن هو المخطئ            احب اهنئك مره اخرى على اختيارك اسم بريكسلا      الرب يباركك              (اكيلا):Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2009)

لو فيه محبه فى البيت لا يكون هناك أعتذارات
شكرا للموضوع الجميل الرب معاكم​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _الرب يباركك موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> منتهى الشكر ليكى​_



*ميرسى لمرورك نهيسى
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مارس 2009)

اكيلا قال:


> برافو بريكسلا على اختيارك هذا الموضوع الرائع والحيوى الذى يدور يوميا فى نطاق الاسره اسمحى لى بتعليق         ان من يعتذر للاخر هو الذى يحب اكثر ويتمتع بروح التضحيه وخاصه ان لم يكن هو المخطئ            احب اهنئك مره اخرى على اختيارك اسم بريكسلا      الرب يباركك              (اكيلا):love_letter_open::love_letter_send:



*ميرسى اكيلا لمرورك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك
وميرسى لاعجابك باسمى​*


----------

